# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Bak ukur, advice donk

## victor

berapa ukur
berapa yach ukurannya?
standar atau yang banyak di pakai orang saja?
karena size kecil, haruskah pakai bottom drain?
haruskah kuat?
tpi *maaf*, foto bak masih di finishing, masih di amplas2

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DIGDO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> bagus om vik.
> Jangan suruh om gajah yang nangkring ya 
> 
> Bikin yang kecilan juga, ukuran buat ikan dibawah 60cm. biar gak ribet bawa yg gede2.
> Standar sih 100x60x40cm.
> 
> 
> ...


gak terlalu masalah sih.

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

